# Merlin - The most friendly flap neck chameleon



## Emma-leigh-x (Mar 21, 2011)

Rip my little boy/girl  We never knew if you were a Mr Merlin or a Miss Merlin
Although i never got to say goodbye in your last hours i thought about you all day + you never left my thoughts.

You were the most friendly chameleon I knew, never hissed/bit or tried to go for me at any point in your life. although you did bite the vet but she did deserve it for almost dropping you.

You woke up and and waited for me to wake up and let you out for a few mins just to see me.
Waited untill I sat beside your vivarium and you would come over to the glass and want to come and sit on my shoulder.
And always wanted a good night cuddle for a couple of mins to help you go back to sleep.

I hope hat you are no longer in any pain and are now at rest.

I'm sorry that you never had a great life by having MBD, RI, and then liver failure due to the vets antibiotics he gave you.

I did what i could for you and i'm sorry I didn't do more, you deserved a great life.

Goodbye Merlin  I Love you <3


----------

